# Shaq doles out toys and turkeys in Cleveland



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> CLEVELAND — Cleveland Cavaliers center Shaquille O’Neal has used a day off to help distribute holiday toys and turkeys.
> 
> He handed out boxes with Thanksgiving meal fixings on Sunday at the Cleveland Boys & Girls Club headquarters. O’Neal also posed for photos with about 400 families.
> 
> Plus, he made a stop at a suburban Toys "R” Us store, where he donated $1,000 to the Marine Toys for Tots Foundation. O’Neal is the official spokesman for this year’s Toys for Tots drive to benefit needy children.


http://news.bostonherald.com/sports...urkeys_in_cleveland/srvc=home&position=recent


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> However, No. 33 was not the only Cavalier spending his weekend giving back to the Cleveland community as Daniel Gibson and JJ Hickson also took part in two separate community events.
> 
> Along with Gibson’s girlfriend (and platinum recording artist) Keyshia Cole, the two players gave away turkeys and bags full of groceries to 300 families. Gibson and Cole spent their day at Bethany Baptist church while Hickson spent his time at St. Martin de Porres Family Center – both events were a part of the Cavaliers Season of Giving.
> 
> The “Helping Hands” Turkey Giveaway was supported by BJ’S Wholesale Club who also donated free 60-day memberships to Center members.


http://www.waitingfornextyear.com/?p=21098

Great to see the younger guys getting in on the act too.


----------

